
Understanding state of natural language tech through project-first approach - akashtndn
https://www.akashtandon.in/ai/2020-07-30-hacking-to-understand-language-technology/
======
akashtndn
Over the last couple of months, I have taken a rather freewheeling approach to
understand the recent advances in NLP. This post documents my approach,
relevant resources and some learnings. Hope it comes in handy for someone
trying to understand the field better!

